# gunsmith in SL or UT county



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking for a good gunsmith in the south end of SL county or north UT county. Not real keen on taking the gun to Cabelas, but could if the only option. I am needing to get my DW .357 tuned up and possibly replace some springs. It doesn't fire consistently in DA mode, but works fine in SA mode.

Any suggestions?


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

I have had good luck with Barlows Custom Guns in Best Valley. Give them a call.


----------



## stick_man (Sep 10, 2007)

Thanks. I'll look them up and see what they say.

Happy Shooting!


----------

